# Sausage-roll cottage, near Stamford, March 2016



## HughieD (Apr 2, 2016)

OK, so back to Blighty and exploring on home turf again. I happened across this little two-up/two-down place on the way to the main explore that day. Got some reasonable pictures and it hasn’t been covered on here before so thought I’d stick a report up. This bijou house (I’ve been using that word a lot recently) is in the undergrowth by the A1 just outside Stamford. I’d previously spotted it while driving down the A1 and subsequently located it on Google Maps. It was probably one of the small estate houses for the near-by Wothorpe Estate. Nothing spectacular but enough to hold your interest for ten or so photos.

So my hunches were right…


img4760 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4777 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nothing fancy on the fire-place front:


img4761 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The only thing I found in the house were two little larders. This is the first of the two. The date on the Tesco pork sausage-rolls (other sausage-roll providers are also available) was 14th March, so pretty recent (unless, of course) the '12' on the packet refers to 2012). Was a local tramp using this as their home?


img4767 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The lath-and-plaster ceilings are on the way out:


img4774 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The second of the down-stairs rooms appears to have had two fireplaces:


img4775 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And here’s that second smaller larder:


img4776 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up-stairs the floor needs a little attention:


img4766 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Has the roof been stripped of tiles or should it be like this?


img4768 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The dormer windows have gone:


img4769 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And finally the obligatory range of small out-buildings:


img4773 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mookster (Apr 2, 2016)

Definitely looks like a hobo's food store.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 2, 2016)

Lovely stuff hughie.nice to see your home grown stuff again.


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice find and a great name for your report! Is slate theft the new thing? There are a few places near where I live that I pass on a regular basis and the roofs have been stripped recently.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice find,  Nice to see somewhere new and unexplored.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 2, 2016)

Great find! Must be a wealthy tramp if they can afford to shop at Tesco, guess someone has been skip diving!!


----------



## No-One (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello - I spotted this as well in the little woods it sit's and i live near Stamford but never seen it before till i spotted it driving up the A1 ..... interesting i wonder who is using it !!!!


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice bit of detective work. I can't work out if the roof has been stripped of tiles or it has been roofed with felt.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 2, 2016)

Great find and pictures HughieD! Is that a pouch of Amber Leaf tobacco in picture 7? Fancy someone leaving that behind lol


----------



## noiseboy72 (Apr 2, 2016)

Very nice. I also drive past that place every day. Wothorpe Towers behind is a target of mine for the quadcopter.


----------



## druid (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice!

Your room with two fireplaces looks to have been two rooms - partition visible on the wall and floor in your photo.

The roof looks to have been felted - if it had tiles stripped after that felt was put on then there would be horizontal lathes.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 3, 2016)

druid said:


> Nice!
> 
> Your room with two fireplaces looks to have been two rooms - partition visible on the wall and floor in your photo.
> 
> The roof looks to have been felted - if it had tiles stripped after that felt was put on then there would be horizontal lathes.



Think you're right on both counts there Druid...


----------



## smiler (Apr 3, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Great find and pictures HughieD! Is that a pouch of Amber Leaf tobacco in picture 7? Fancy someone leaving that behind lol



I didn't notice that Rubex, it does look like someone was dossing down there for awhile maybe they got scared off and left before gathering their suppliers.
Interesting find Hughie, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## noiseboy72 (Apr 3, 2016)

The building was re-roofed about 10 years ago from memory. I think it may even have some sort of preservation or listing on it, as it is part of the Wothorpe Towers estate.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd move in tomorrow.


----------

